# sucht gilde gesucht



## Artio (10. Februar 2007)

Hi, ich suche ne gilde die sehr aktiv ist d.h. bin grad lvl34 und suche leute die auf ähnlichem niveau sind wie ich und richtig dick aktiv sind sonst bin ich nach paar tagen 5lvl up

bin 22 nameIG: Artio spiel auf blackmoore und wie shcon gesagt bin nen 34lvler elfen dudu.

meldet euch IG oder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg artio


----------



## yatira2k (12. Februar 2007)

Artio schrieb:


> Hi, ich suche ne gilde die sehr aktiv ist d.h. bin grad lvl34 und suche leute die auf ähnlichem niveau sind wie ich und richtig dick aktiv sind sonst bin ich nach paar tagen 5lvl up
> 
> bin 22 nameIG: Artio spiel auf blackmoore und wie shcon gesagt bin nen 34lvler elfen dudu.
> 
> ...



rall ich iwie nich.."sonst bin ich nach paar tagen 5lvl up"
die fünf level mach ich an einem tag 0o


----------



## Monolith (13. Februar 2007)

Ich verstehe den Titel nciht ganz: _sucht gilde gesucht_?


----------



## hplraid (13. Februar 2007)

Jo den Text verstehe ich auch net ganz aber viel glück bei der suche nach der Gilde ^^

bin leider auf Anub'arak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Len (14. Februar 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Titel nciht ganz: _sucht gilde gesucht_?




Sucht-Gilde gesucht, sprich er suchte ne Gilde die aus Süchtlern besteht die, sofern möglich, 24/7 on sind und ordentlich an Level/Tag zulegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HF beim suchen/finden!


----------



## Blackdog2001 (14. Februar 2007)

schade das du net auf Krajin zockst so jemand suchen wir noch.


----------

